# Helping the world



## mike taylor (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm interested in what you guys think on this matter. Let's see what you think .


----------



## Pearly (Jul 26, 2016)

Greed


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jul 26, 2016)

tortoises


----------



## Lyn W (Jul 27, 2016)

ignorance


----------



## Pearly (Jul 27, 2016)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> tortoises


Do you really think that?


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 27, 2016)

Intolerance


----------



## harris (Jul 27, 2016)

ISIS


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 27, 2016)

Inequality


----------



## mctlong (Jul 27, 2016)

Mosquitos


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 27, 2016)

It all works together. Nothing should be eliminated.


----------



## Pearly (Jul 27, 2016)

mctlong said:


> Mosquitos


Bwahahaha!!! Agree!!!!


----------



## Pearly (Jul 27, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> It all works together. Nothing should be eliminated.


As it should be... Good point. Good and evil has been since the beginning of times. Still... I like this game that @mike taylor has started here. It's fun to think about our world without one thing that we don't like


----------



## GingerLove (Jul 27, 2016)

I'd get rid of weather that reaches 90 degrees or above. Blegh!


----------



## georgeandbessy (Jul 27, 2016)

Heart disease


----------



## Jodie (Jul 27, 2016)

This is tough. Inequality provides motivation to work harder. Intolerance, somethings should not be tolerated. I suspect mosquitoes have a use... ISIS I could do without, but there would just be another. Weight problems maybe. Would get rid of a lot of health issues, and I could go get a cupcake my co-worker brought in today.


----------



## mike taylor (Jul 27, 2016)

I think all would be good without greed.


----------



## Eric Phillips (Jul 27, 2016)

The ability to tell a lie


----------



## Pearly (Jul 27, 2016)

Eric Phillips said:


> The ability to tell a lie


Really?!!! You mean I could never, ever ask "honey, does this make me look fat???" Bahaha!


----------



## Pearly (Jul 27, 2016)

mike taylor said:


> I think all would be good without greed.


Yeah... I think there are very many things that this world would be much better off without but "greed" is what had popped into my mind immediately after seeing this picture you posted, of our beautiful Blue Planet...


----------



## Jodie (Jul 27, 2016)

mike taylor said:


> I think all would be good without greed.


That would solve a lot of problems, and make the world a much nicer place.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 27, 2016)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> tortoises


Goodness! You could have chosen something else.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 27, 2016)

georgeandbessy said:


> Heart disease




It is still NUMBER ONE *KILLER* in the world, believe it or not!


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 27, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Do you really think that?


I do not think so.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 27, 2016)

-War
-Poverty/Hunger


----------



## BrianWI (Jul 27, 2016)

Liberals


----------



## Tom (Jul 27, 2016)

mctlong said:


> Mosquitos


 Then many bat species would starve to death, and the species that ate those bats would starve, etc...


----------



## Tom (Jul 27, 2016)

Eric Phillips said:


> The ability to tell a lie



HA! This would create a lot of "voluntary" mutes. But an interesting concept to ponder...


----------



## Tom (Jul 27, 2016)

BrianWI said:


> Liberals



Too harsh Brian. I don't mind liberals existing, I just don't want them trying to _force_ everyone else in the world to live by their views. If they keep their nonsense to themselves and keep it in their own house, I don't care what they do. Its when the lawmakers listen to them and make laws for the rest of us that I have an issue.


----------



## naturalman91 (Jul 27, 2016)

hate. but speaking realistically we couldn't only be rid of one we'd lose something

i believe everything has balanced no i don't condone or accept some things that happen but sometimes something has to happen to set in motion a chain of events what may start with a bad thing like hate or greed could end up being a beautiful thing where someone who witness's it preaches love and tolerance and ends up reaching out rather then the hate ever could

im not sure if that makes sense but yeah lol


----------



## BrianWI (Jul 27, 2016)

Tom said:


> Too harsh Brian. I don't mind liberals existing, I just don't want them trying to _force_ everyone else in the world to live by their views. If they keep their nonsense to themselves and keep it in their own house, I don't care what they do. Its when the lawmakers listen to them and make laws for the rest of us that I have an issue.


Nope. Want em all gone.


----------



## mike taylor (Jul 27, 2016)

We have to keep this clean . No rule breaking . I think getting rid of greed would fix a lot of stuff . If more people helped each other the world would be so much better . That an arrogance. No one thinking they're better than someone else.


----------



## BrianWI (Jul 27, 2016)

If it would be bad to be better than someone else, then wouldn't we all have to lower ourselves to the level of the worst person?


----------



## lismar79 (Jul 27, 2016)

Cancer


----------



## Tom (Jul 27, 2016)

BrianWI said:


> Nope. Want em all gone.



Okay. I can't argue with your wants.


----------



## Tom (Jul 27, 2016)

BrianWI said:


> If it would be bad to be better than someone else, then wouldn't we all have to lower ourselves to the level of the worst person?



I agree.


----------



## Tom (Jul 27, 2016)

mike taylor said:


> I think getting rid of greed would fix a lot of stuff . If more people helped each other the world would be so much better . That an arrogance. No one thinking they're better than someone else.



Whats wrong with greed? I could survive on much less income with a much more meager life style. I work hard and bust my patootie so I can have more stuff and better stuff. If someone else wants to be lazy and work less, but live more meagerly, I have no issue with that. Why should anyone else care if I want to work harder, achieve more and make more?

And arrogance? What if I _am_ better than someone else? Why if I try harder, practice more, and as a result achieve more? I would try to demonstrate good sportsmanship, but let's face it, some people are better than others. I once rode motocross with Mike LaRocco. He was better than me. A lot better.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 27, 2016)

...maybe a better skill, Tom, but a better person?


----------



## Tom (Jul 27, 2016)

lismar79 said:


> Cancer



I hate cancer. Really hate it. But I always wonder, if people didn't die from cancer or heart disease, what would we do with all those people. We would live forever. Something needs to be continually killing off humans or there would be too many of us. Am I wrong? Just speaking philosophically...


----------



## Tom (Jul 27, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> ...maybe a better skill, Tom, but a better person?


There are people on this earth that are more kind, thoughtful, tolerant and forgiving than me. Aren't those people better than me? Unless we are fighting a war, and then wouldn't I be better than them?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 27, 2016)

...in other words, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jul 27, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> -War
> -Poverty/Hunger


I was thinking about these as well.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jul 27, 2016)

Tom said:


> Whats wrong with greed? I could survive on much less income with a much more meager life style. I work hard and bust my patootie so I can have more stuff and better stuff. If someone else wants to be lazy and work less, but live more meagerly, I have no issue with that. Why should anyone else care if I want to work harder, achieve more and make more?
> 
> And arrogance? What if I _am_ better than someone else? Why if I try harder, practice more, and as a result achieve more? I would try to demonstrate good sportsmanship, but let's face it, some people are better than others. I once rode motocross with Mike LaRocco. He was better than me. A lot better.


Interesting discussion! I want to add thoughts ...

I consider "greed" to be more like putting your desires for excess above even the basic well being of others and doing whatever it takes to obtain your desire even if the consequences are hurtful. I don't feel working hard and striving for what you feel is the best standard of living for your family is greedy at all. Now, if you're cheating the poor widow down the street out of cash just to put in a new pool liner, then we'll have a chat

I also think you can better yourself and know your strengths and even be aware others' limitations without being arrogant. There is always a petty, prideful, self-importance to arrogant people. They tend to be the kind of people that try to raise themselves up by putting others down or drawing attention to others' weaknesses. The strongest most amazing examples of human kind I have known have always been among the best examples of humility. I don't think that is a coincidence.


----------



## BrianWI (Jul 27, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> ...in other words, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.



That may be true, and you also think one person is better than another. Is Tom better than Hitler? YES. Would Tom be a worse person just because some lunatic preferred Hitler? NO!

Equality beyond having equal opportunity is crap. It holds everyone back. Greed isn't bad in itself. It drives people. Some people create,build. Others use and consume. Some are in-between. Let the cream float to the top. Let us each be better than the other at our individual things. It makes the world go round. You have the same opportunities I do. Don't try to drag me down because others frittered theirs away.


----------



## BrianWI (Jul 27, 2016)

And yes, I am better than Tom!






(c'mon, take a breath and have a chuckle, Tom)


----------



## mike taylor (Jul 27, 2016)

BrianWI said:


> If it would be bad to be better than someone else, then wouldn't we all have to lower ourselves to the level of the worst person?


Not necessarily. We help bring everyone else to higher standards.lol


----------



## BrianWI (Jul 27, 2016)

mike taylor said:


> Not necessarily. We help bring everyone else to higher standards.lol


To accomplish that, I would have to start out better than they are. How could I possibly have gotten to that point???


----------



## mike taylor (Jul 27, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> ...maybe a better skill, Tom, but a better person?


Thinking outside the box Yvonne. That's what it takes to change things .


----------



## mike taylor (Jul 27, 2016)

Tom said:


> Whats wrong with greed? I could survive on much less income with a much more meager life style. I work hard and bust my patootie so I can have more stuff and better stuff. If someone else wants to be lazy and work less, but live more meagerly, I have no issue with that. Why should anyone else care if I want to work harder, achieve more and make more?
> 
> And arrogance? What if I _am_ better than someone else? Why if I try harder, practice more, and as a result achieve more? I would try to demonstrate good sportsmanship, but let's face it, some people are better than others. I once rode motocross with Mike LaRocco. He was better than me. A lot better.


Greed.... not hard work to earn what you have . Arrogance ..I'm a electrician. I can wire stuff better than you Tom but does that make me a better person than you ? Nope I don't think so . Just because one person maybe better at something than others doesn't give anyone the right belittle others .


----------



## mike taylor (Jul 27, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> Interesting discussion! I want to add thoughts ...
> 
> I consider "greed" to be more like putting your desires for excess above even the basic well being of others and doing whatever it takes to obtain your desire even if the consequences are hurtful. I don't feel working hard and striving for what you feel is the best standard of living for your family is greedy at all. Now, if you're cheating the poor widow down the street out of cash just to put in a new pool liner, then we'll have a chat
> 
> I also think you can better yourself and know your strengths and even be aware others' limitations without being arrogant. There is always a petty, prideful, self-importance to arrogant people. They tend to be the kind of people that try to raise themselves up by putting others down or drawing attention to others' weaknesses. The strongest most amazing examples of human kind I have known have always been among the best examples of humility. I don't think that is a coincidence.


You said what I'm thinking. I'm not good with words . You're better than I . Word smith.


----------



## mike taylor (Jul 27, 2016)

Maybe another good thing to get rid of is laziness.


----------



## Tom (Jul 27, 2016)

BrianWI said:


> And yes, I am better than Tom!
> 
> (c'mon, take a breath and have a chuckle, Tom)



I am. I am chuckling.

We may have to contest this claim... I KNOW I can beat you at lots of stuff.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Jul 27, 2016)

Tom said:


> I am. I am chuckling.
> 
> We may have to contest this claim... I KNOW I can beat you at lots of stuff.



You win at the only one that matters. YOU HAVE MORE TORTS


----------



## Tom (Jul 27, 2016)

mike taylor said:


> Arrogance ..I'm a electrician. I can wire stuff better than you Tom but does that make me a better person than you ? Nope I don't think so . Just because one person maybe better at something than others doesn't give anyone the right belittle others .



If I wired a house, there is a good chance it would burn down. If you wired the same house, it would likely be done correctly.

In my book that makes you better than me. I'll bet I'm better than you at training dogs though… Neither of us would belittle the other, but we both know who is better at what. Right?


----------



## Tom (Jul 27, 2016)

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> You win at the only one that matters. YOU HAVE MORE TORTS



WOO HOO! I won at something!!!


----------



## BrianWI (Jul 27, 2016)

Tom said:


> I am. I am chuckling.
> 
> We may have to contest this claim... I KNOW I can beat you at lots of stuff.


I am sure you have some finely honed skills. Sure, they aren't good skills.... LOL J/K, messing with ya.


----------



## mike taylor (Jul 27, 2016)

Tom said:


> If I wired a house, there is a good chance it would burn down. If you wired the same house, it would likely be done correctly.
> 
> In my book that makes you better than me. I'll bet I'm better than you at training dogs though… Neither of us would belittle the other, but we both know who is better at what. Right?


I'm by no means a dog trainer. But my dogs lesson to me . Haha I'm sure if I applied myself to training dogs I'd kick your but at it . . ...... arrogant


----------



## mike taylor (Jul 27, 2016)

Tom I don't wire houses . I'm an industrial motor control electrician. I run a crew of guys that build an troubleshoot PLC panels for water plant control. But I have wired houses like the one I live in . I wired my house but nobody else's .


----------



## BrianWI (Jul 27, 2016)

What is the character limit for these posts? I don't think they give me enough to list all the things I am great at.


----------



## Tom (Jul 27, 2016)

BrianWI said:


> What is the character limit for these posts? I don't think they give me enough to list all the things I am great at.



You are a man that should start a thread in the "Personal Promotion" section!

Am I right Mike? And Ken?


----------



## Tom (Jul 27, 2016)

mike taylor said:


> Tom I don't wire houses . I'm an industrial motor control electrician. I run a crew of guys that build an troubleshoot PLC panels for water plant control. But I have wired houses like the one I live in . I wired my house but nobody else's .



Is there any doubt in your mind that you could wire a house better than me, or that I could get your dogs to listen to me better than you?


----------



## mike taylor (Jul 27, 2016)

Tom said:


> You are a man that should start a thread in the "Personal Promotion" section!
> 
> Am I right Mike? And Ken?


Yes Sir!


----------



## mike taylor (Jul 27, 2016)

Tom said:


> Is there any doubt in your mind that you could wire a house better than me, or that I could get your dogs to listen to me better than you?


I would hope my dogs would take my side on this .hahaha


----------



## BrianWI (Jul 28, 2016)

Tom said:


> You are a man that should start a thread in the "Personal Promotion" section!
> 
> Am I right Mike? And Ken?


I would, but the time involved would be staggering!


----------



## mike taylor (Jul 28, 2016)

Just remember Ken is a great guy and I'm an awesome guy . David is captain awesome. So to promote yourself you'll have to come up with your own catchphrases.hahaha


----------



## Pearly (Jul 28, 2016)

Tom said:


> Whats wrong with greed? I could survive on much less income with a much more meager life style. I work hard and bust my patootie so I can have more stuff and better stuff. If someone else wants to be lazy and work less, but live more meagerly, I have no issue with that. Why should anyone else care if I want to work harder, achieve more and make more?
> 
> And arrogance? What if I _am_ better than someone else? Why if I try harder, practice more, and as a result achieve more? I would try to demonstrate good sportsmanship, but let's face it, some people are better than others. I once rode motocross with Mike LaRocco. He was better than me. A lot better.


 I've always understood word "greed" as a very negative one. I think that example you give above to me sounds more like ... "Ambition" or "drive". Anyway "greed" for me has always gad very negative connotation. I have never seen anything good about it. Here I looked up the Definition of "greed" just for the sake of argument: "GREED- 
noun

intense and selfish desire for something, especially wealth, power, or food.
Word Origin
late 16th century: back-formation from greedy." And here is how I have always understood ARROGANCE 
"Simple Definition of arrogance
: an insulting way of thinking or behaving that comes from believing that you are better, smarter, or more important than other people". I just googled the above definitions, there arrogance comes from Meriam-Webster, "greed" i think is just a "wiki"


----------



## naturalman91 (Jul 28, 2016)

another thing i'd get rid of is.......Telemarketers got woke up by one 7am bright and early lol


----------



## jaizei (Jul 28, 2016)

Pearly said:


> I've always understood word "greed" as a very negative one. I think that example you give above to me sounds more like ... "Ambition" or "drive". Anyway "greed" for me has always gad very negative connotation. I have never seen anything good about it. Here I looked up the Definition of "greed" just for the sake of argument: "GREED-
> noun
> 
> intense and selfish desire for something, especially wealth, power, or food.
> ...



Is arrogance worse than false modesty?


----------



## lismar79 (Jul 28, 2016)

Tom said:


> I hate cancer. Really hate it. But I always wonder, if people didn't die from cancer or heart disease, what would we do with all those people. We would live forever. Something needs to be continually killing off humans or there would be too many of us. Am I wrong? Just speaking philosophically...


I have watched 4 very close family die from this horiible disease. My niece was just 18 when she lost her fight. If faced with over population, personaly I would rather see a society were we controlled who could have or to continue having children...... and I'm on both sides of that fence too having adopted from foster care. also speaking philosophically of course.


----------



## Tom (Jul 28, 2016)

lismar79 said:


> I have watched 4 very close family die from this horiible disease. My niece was just 18 when she lost her fight. If faced with over population, personaly I would rather see a society were we controlled who could have or to continue having children...... and I'm on both sides of that fence too having adopted from foster care. also speaking philosophically of course.



Very deep stuff. Controversial subject for sure, but I tend to agree with you.


----------



## Pearly (Jul 28, 2016)

jaizei said:


> Is arrogance worse than false modesty?


No worse, just different. Arrogant people are often honest about their belief in their own superiority. A person who is falsly modest is a liar. I find it that dealing with abnoxious prick is less stressful than dancing around stupid games of some passive-aggressive hypocrite. Those usually have hidden agendas, that takes way too much energy.


----------



## BrianWI (Jul 29, 2016)

Pearly said:


> No worse, just different. Arrogant people are often honest about their belief in their own superiority. A person who is falsly modest is a liar. I find it that dealing with abnoxious prick is less stressful than dancing around stupid games of some passive-aggressive hypocrite. Those usually have hidden agendas, that takes way too much energy.


I can tell you from personal experience, it is hard to be modest when you are AWESOME!!!


----------



## Pearly (Jul 29, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> Interesting discussion! I want to add thoughts ...
> 
> I consider "greed" to be more like putting your desires for excess above even the basic well being of others and doing whatever it takes to obtain your desire even if the consequences are hurtful. I don't feel working hard and striving for what you feel is the best standard of living for your family is greedy at all. Now, if you're cheating the poor widow down the street out of cash just to put in a new pool liner, then we'll have a chat
> 
> I also think you can better yourself and know your strengths and even be aware others' limitations without being arrogant. There is always a petty, prideful, self-importance to arrogant people. They tend to be the kind of people that try to raise themselves up by putting others down or drawing attention to others' weaknesses. The strongest most amazing examples of human kind I have known have always been among the best examples of humility. I don't think that is a coincidence.


You sound like you could totally be my spokesperson you speak my mind. I love that!


----------



## Pearly (Jul 29, 2016)

BrianWI said:


> I can tell you from personal experience, it is hard to be modest when you are AWESOME!!!


Oh I know right?!?!


----------



## Pearly (Jul 29, 2016)

BrianWI said:


> I can tell you from personal experience, it is hard to be modest when you are AWESOME!!!


Oh I know right?!?! So then don't be MODEST, if you think you are awesome then protraying yourself anything less would be a lie. There is a way to be "awesome" without hypocricy (false modesty, just for the appearances) and/or arrogance (being a jerk). I call that "honest assertiveness". There's absolutely nothing wrong with realizing your own selfworth and respecting own self, but all that can be done with tact and good taste.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 29, 2016)

Meerkat Insurance Salesmen.


----------



## Pearly (Jul 29, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Meerkat Insurance Salesmen.


Adam pls explain this expression (assuming it is one). Haven't heard it bfr, foreign language learning is never done! You learn until the day you draw your last breath


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 29, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Adam pls explain this expression (assuming it is one). Haven't heard it bfr, foreign language learning is never done! You learn until the day you draw your last breath


Apart from the running Meerkat thing in CDR there is an insurance company in the UK called CompareTheMarket.com which advertises with meerkats that get annoyed about the confusion with their CompareTheMeerkat.com website. (You have to see the ads... the Brits get it )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 29, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Adam pls explain this expression (assuming it is one). Haven't heard it bfr, foreign language learning is never done! You learn until the day you draw your last breath


Thank you to @JoesMum for a better answer than i could give.
Meerkats = insurance salesmen.
Nuff said.


----------



## Pearly (Jul 29, 2016)

JoesMum said:


> Apart from the running Meerkat thing in CDR there is an insurance company in the UK called CompareTheMarket.com which advertises with meerkats that get annoyed about the confusion with their CompareTheMeerkat.com website. (You have to see the ads... the Brits get it )





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you to @JoesMum for a better answer than i could give.
> Meerkats = insurance salesmen.
> Nuff said.


Aha! Thank you both


----------



## BrianWI (Jul 29, 2016)

JoesMum said:


> Apart from the running Meerkat thing in CDR there is an insurance company in the UK called CompareTheMarket.com which advertises with meerkats that get annoyed about the confusion with their CompareTheMeerkat.com website. (You have to see the ads... the Brits get it )


Oh, the weird British humor that isn't funny. Got it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 29, 2016)

BrianWI said:


> Oh, the weird British humor that isn't funny. Got it.


As opposed to the hilarious American humour. 
I'm there , too.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jul 29, 2016)

Banana peels. Those things that one person throws down to cause another to trip. Competition is good, creating false impediments to make a looser is bad. Make yourself better, as best you can, but don't cut down others for relative betterness. So, banana peels. The world would be better without banana peels.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 29, 2016)

Will said:


> Banana peels. Those things that one person throws down to cause another to trip. Competition is good, creating false impediments to make a looser is bad. Make yourself better, as best you can, but don't cut down others for relative betterness. So, banana peels. The world would be better without banana peels.


I don't actually think "betterness" can possibly be a word ( here I go again), And it's loser, i expect.
I'm neutral on banana peels.
Sorry, i expect major retribution, but i just thought i'd pop back for a mo.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jul 29, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't actually think "betterness" can possibly be a word ( here I go again), And it's loser, i expect.
> I'm neutral on banana peels.
> Sorry, i expect major retribution, but i just thought i'd pop back for a mo.



I listen to a series on NPR where the editor of Webster's Dictionary spoke on what makes a word a word. In short, if you use or make a word and it creates a specific though to be heard/seen by the listener/reader then it's a valid word, at least two people understand it.

There are many that have poped up over my live. The single best one was created when I worked on a loading doc. "arrivement" a shipment that arrived since the last time records were updated for the dispatcher. No one lost a fraction of a second knowing what it meant. 

Wiley E Coyote is famous for banana peels, painting roads into walls for the roadrunner. But that was a clear predator prey relationship. Ambush predators in human culture suck. 

Consider yourself retributed.


----------



## naturalman91 (Jul 29, 2016)

oh and i thought of another. pollution/litter i can't see where getting rid of pollution would be a bad thing


----------



## kathyth (Jul 29, 2016)

All cruelty.


----------



## Pearly (Jul 29, 2016)

BrianWI said:


> Oh, the weird British humor that isn't funny. Got it.


I LOVE British humor! Grew up on Benny Hill shows


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 29, 2016)

Will said:


> I listen to a series on NPR where the editor of Webster's Dictionary spoke on what makes a word a word. In short, if you use or make a word and it creates a specific though to be heard/seen by the listener/reader then it's a valid word, at least two people understand it.
> 
> There are many that have poped up over my live. The single best one was created when I worked on a loading doc. "arrivement" a shipment that arrived since the last time records were updated for the dispatcher. No one lost a fraction of a second knowing what it meant.
> 
> ...


Fair enough.


----------



## GingerLove (Jul 29, 2016)

This thread is awesome. You are all cracking me up!


----------



## Pearly (Jul 29, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't actually think "betterness" can possibly be a word ( here I go again), And it's loser, i expect.
> I'm neutral on banana peels.
> Sorry, i expect major retribution, but i just thought i'd pop back for a mo.





Will said:


> I listen to a series on NPR where the editor of Webster's Dictionary spoke on what makes a word a word. In short, if you use or make a word and it creates a specific though to be heard/seen by the listener/reader then it's a valid word, at least two people understand it.
> 
> There are many that have poped up over my live. The single best one was created when I worked on a loading doc. "arrivement" a shipment that arrived since the last time records were updated for the dispatcher. No one lost a fraction of a second knowing what it meant.
> 
> ...


Boys, thank you for a great entertainment!!! Love it!


----------



## mike taylor (Jul 30, 2016)

I always start something.hahahah I was interested in where this would go . Let's keep it going and let's see where it goes . Hahahahaha


----------



## mike taylor (Jul 30, 2016)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> tortoises


It's happening slowly but surely. I suppose you'll have your dream in your lifetime. Sucks to think people are to blame for so many beautiful animals dying off .


----------

